# I need a portable lift platform to raise a Grand Piano 7' in the air.



## SHCP (Jan 29, 2018)

When we do our Chorus show, we put the band up on a stage behind the risers. I have been building a platform for the Grand Piano and we have been pushing/Winching the piano up a ramp to a platform at about 4', then building risers and a stage around it. Our band director wants to get the piano up at the same level as the Band, so the deck height will be 6-7'. I do not like the idea of ramping to that height, so I am looking to purchase a portable stage lift. Any good resources out there? I am in California.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 29, 2018)

Build the platform and hire piano movers. Covers all maintenance, liability, and hurting yourself.

If you have to do it yourself, buy a used fork truck and turn the grind on its side to lift. (I have clients that have had a used fork truck donated.) There is also an amazing amount of info on moving pianos you can find from google. The problem with typical stage lifts is they have the mechanism under, so you either recess it in the floor or lift it up 30" or so to get it on the lift. The fork truck will be much less expensive than the stage lift.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 29, 2018)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Build the platform and hire piano movers. Covers all maintenance, liability, and hurting yourself.
> 
> If you have to do it yourself, buy a used fork truck and turn the grind on its side to lift. (I have clients that have had a used fork truck donated.) There is also an amazing amount of info on moving pianos you can find from google. The problem with typical stage lifts is they have the mechanism under, so you either recess it in the floor or lift it up 30" or so to get it on the lift. The fork truck will be much less expensive than the stage lift.


Optimistically his stage is built to support a loaded fork lift. Where's a structural P. Eng. when we need one? 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JD (Jan 29, 2018)

I would worry more about the moment you move the grand from the lift to an elevated stage. Lifts can do funny things when the load is removed, and a grand is one heck of a load.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 29, 2018)

I would compare the cost of piano movers and a hoist or fork truck with fabricating a "PSO" -- a Piano-Shaped Object. Basically you fake the look of a concert grand by building an empty piano shell and then just shove a keyboard in it. Lot of times you can find old pianos in the used market that are great for this because they're already trashed and come with a great price tag -- "free if you haul it yourself". Then gut the extra weight out of it and refinish it.

If you're parking the piano away from the singers and above them, you're not really leveraging the acoustical nature of a grand piano anyway. Fair chance depending on the architecture of the room you may end up just spewing ugly/uneven sound out because the room acoustics weren't designed for an elevated band like that. Might as well save yourself some trouble and avoid giving your insurance providers any nightmares. That includes mitigating all of the risks associated with putting that heavy of a load on platforming of that height.


----------



## SHCP (Jan 29, 2018)

The piano is not a prop, the band is actually on stage so we definitely want the grand onstage. We mic all the instruments, so acoustically it is not an issue. I like the out of the box approach though. 
We do a Winter and Spring concert, so I will have the piano in this position twice a year. The stage can handle the load no problem, it is a stage deck on concrete. 
Theater is only 9 years old, all the modern bells and whistles.
I really want to invest in the lifted stage, which I would integrate into the bandstand design, and the piano would live on it for the performance. I am not using it to just move the piano onto another platform. 
We have the budget to buy one, I am not looking to find a cheaper alternative to save cost (but there is obviously a limit). 
Getting the piano up 30" is not a big deal to me, having done it umpteen times already. Its when we get upwards of 65" that it gets tricky. 
Here is an image of our Winter show setup. For this one the Piano was also on a turntable to boot. We spun it during Jingle Bells.
Thanks again.


----------



## SHCP (Jan 29, 2018)

Something like this is the idea. But I can't find a particular vendor. I need something with a large bed and rated for the weight of Piano and players.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 29, 2018)

Well, this one has been for sale for a long time.
https://www.soundbroker.com/stage/m.../joyce-dayton-stage-lift-industrial-like-new/


----------



## microstar (Jan 29, 2018)

https://www.galasystems.com/en/solutions/understage-systems/stage-lifts/


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 29, 2018)

http://allaccessinc.com/staging-equipment/stage-lifts


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 29, 2018)

SHCP said:


> Something like this is the idea. But I can't find a particular vendor. I need something with a large bed and rated for the weight of Piano and players.



@SHCP *EDIT:* Sorry, this blind guy types too slow. I note two folks beat me to it while I was typeing. 
You might check out https://www.galasystems.com/en/ Their "Spiralifts" are in use, represented and serviced world-wide in theatres and theme parks. Their only major negative is noise. You'd best not be counting on raising or lowering their Spiralifts during a performance although I suspect they could conjure something quieter for you upon request if your pockets are sufficiently deep to afford it. Their basic spiralifts are capable of being designed to collapse (intentionally) to very shallow heights, are often installed on, rather than within, finished floors rather than in caissons below the local water table and are easily capable of lifting a full size grand piano with bench and player. They have systems installed lifting entire orchestra pits / concert stages / seating wagons. One grand piano will give them no trouble whatsoever. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## sloop (Jan 31, 2018)

SHCP said:


> When we do our Chorus show, we put the band up on a stage behind the risers. I have been building a platform for the Grand Piano and we have been pushing/Winching the piano up a ramp to a platform at about 4', then building risers and a stage around it. Our band director wants to get the piano up at the same level as the Band, so the deck height will be 6-7'. I do not like the idea of ramping to that height, so I am looking to purchase a portable stage lift. Any good resources out there? I am in California.
> Thanks,
> Tim


What is overhead? Can you rig a trolley and hoist overhead. Sling it up is the easiest method but you would need the hoist on a trolley to lift the piano then move into place. A 1 ton hoist will lift almost any grand piano.


----------



## kendal69 (Jan 31, 2018)

sloop said:


> What is overhead? Can you rig a trolley and hoist overhead. Sling it up is the easiest method but you would need the hoist on a trolley to lift the piano then move into place. A 1 ton hoist will lift almost any grand piano.


That was going to be my idea, get a permanent lift motor installed if the building can handle the weight. You can get a custom sling made just for this piano, strap it up and lify away.


----------



## jdenora (Feb 8, 2018)

kendal69 said:


> That was going to be my idea, get a permanent lift motor installed if the building can handle the weight. You can get a custom sling made just for this piano, strap it up and lify away.


That could work. The baby grand in the picture is probably between 700 and 800 pounds. Just don't trade up to a full size concert grand. They tip the scales at around 1,200 pounds.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 14, 2018)

I'll just through out the shameless plug: We, TAIT, build lifts like this all the time, and 6-7' height is pretty standard for us. For that matter we could probably provide you all the decking that you would need too...


----------

